# Which SSD and RAM for Asus gl552 jx cn316t model rog laptop



## anuroop (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi,

I have the above mentioned a bit old ASUS laptop, I am planning to upgrade its SSD and ram but I am unaware what model will fit/work with it. RAM is currwntly 8 gb one stick DDR 3. Any advice will be helpful. Hope I posted in correct section if not please let me knoe.

Ssd would prefer a 120gb one and ram another 8 gb stick.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 1, 2016)

Cheap SSD 
Transcend TS800 Series 128 GB Desktop, Laptop Internal Hard Drive (Ts128gmts800) - Transcend : Flipkart.com

RAM
Kingston Value Ram Low Voltage Series DDR3 8 GB Laptop (KVR16LS11/8) - Kingston : Flipkart.com

A good SSD
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 GB M 2 Sata Internal SSD MZ N5E250B Samsung India Wrnty | eBay


----------



## anuroop (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks anupam but for the ssd I wanted one which will fit in the inbuilt slot, not by replacing the hdd or optical drive. So the one that you suggested fits in the inbuilt slot? Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2016)

Does your laptop has a M2 ssd slot?

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## anuroop (Apr 1, 2016)

I think so, but how do i confirm for sure? Anything I can run to look it up?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm sure GL552JX has a M.2 slot. Just check the length of SSD that it can take. The interface would be SATA, most probably

Check Asus website


----------



## anuroop (Apr 2, 2016)

This was written on asus site : M.2 (2280) SSD slot is SATA3 interface.So I am guessing both the SSD's listed by anupam goes into it? If so I liked the Samsung one but 240gb would be too much, any chance I can get the 120gb edition of it anywhere online?
Attached pics below if that helps.


----------



## anuroop (Apr 3, 2016)

So I will finalize on the Transcend? Hope it works.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 3, 2016)

I think this is the cheapest deal on Samsung
Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co

Get it if you can. It has more space n speed


----------



## anuroop (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the help. Ordered the ssd, but regarding the RAM does it have to be 1600 or can it be different also? What i mean is in case my laptop already has a 8gb stick with say 1333 then adding another of 1600 will it still work? I have no idea what it is currently but im guessing tis running on 1600. And is kingston the only option? I would prefer to go with something like a corsair etc as they are supposed to be more reliable are they not? And the price difference isnt much I think.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 5, 2016)

anuroop said:


> Thanks for the help. Ordered the ssd, but regarding the RAM does it have to be 1600 or can it be different also? What i mean is in case my laptop already has a 8gb stick with say 1333 then adding another of 1600 will it still work? I have no idea what it is currently but im guessing tis running on 1600. And is kingston the only option? I would prefer to go with something like a corsair etc as they are supposed to be more reliable are they not? And the price difference isnt much I think.



Your laptop has 1600 one

Also Kingston isn't a bad company


----------



## anuroop (Apr 6, 2016)

Well the SSD is acquired but there was no screw in it and nor was it given along with laptop. Any idea what dimension screw will go into it and where i could acquire one?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 7, 2016)

anuroop said:


> Well the SSD is acquired but there was no screw in it and nor was it given along with laptop. Any idea what dimension screw will go into it and where i could acquire one?



I got a screw when i got my SSD

You bought which SSD?


----------



## anuroop (Apr 7, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I got a screw when i got my SSD
> 
> You bought which SSD?



I bought the Transcend one posted by you (120gb) as I didnt need a 240gb, the laptop's been around for some time and the c drive shows usage of hardly 70gb with everything put into it. I double checked the pack to make sure it wasnt in it. I looked around in some small hardware/electrical stores around my house but they didnt have anything that small. Now unsure what to do, this weekend will probably hit up laptop repair places to ask if anyone has the damn screw  . If you know any where I can get it for sure please let me know. Feels bad to be held up because of a screw.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 7, 2016)

anuroop said:


> I bought the Transcend one posted by you (120gb) as I didnt need a 240gb, the laptop's been around for some time and the c drive shows usage of hardly 70gb with everything put into it. I double checked the pack to make sure it wasnt in it. I looked around in some small hardware/electrical stores around my house but they didnt have anything that small. Now unsure what to do, this weekend will probably hit up laptop repair places to ask if anyone has the damn screw  . If you know any where I can get it for sure please let me know. Feels bad to be held up because of a screw.



I don't know where to get that screw, but that was bad from Transcend's part to not include it


----------



## azvnoit (Apr 7, 2016)

Ask for replacement if you bought from flipkart, say it's not working or some excuse. Also if the SSD came with a serial no. or some number to verify whether it is genuine Transcend product, do verify it. 
I had received duplicate product multiple times when I had ordered RAMs or HDDs. Original HDDs came with screw bits to mount it in bay.

For RAM upgrade, you can get GSkill Ripjaws, 16GB will cost around 7k.


----------



## anuroop (Apr 11, 2016)

Somehow managed to get the screw from a local shop guy who was kind enough to test different sizes in the slot and that also for free . Its working fine as of now and managed to migrate the OS from HDD to the SSD. Thanks for all the help guys. As for the ram, after this screw debacle I dont know might be 1-2 weeks before I will go for it.


----------

